# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  ИЩУ Sony RX 100 ІІ или ІІІ

## Сергей*

Приветствую!
Ищу для покупки  цифровик sony rx100 второй или третьей серии. Очень желательно русскоязычный  :smileflag:  В полностью рабочем состоянии.
т. (050)333-5691

----------

